# Felhivas!



## Melitta (2010 November 7)

A Múlt-kor történelmi magazin következő száma a magyar repülés 100 évét dolgozza fel.
Magazinunkban a repüléstörténet úttörői mellett a légi balesetekre is kitérünk. A Malév
MA614-es, Amszterdam -Prága- Budapest útvonalon közlekedő járata 1981. október 21-én
Prágában lezuhant. A kanadai utasokkal is teli gépen szerencsére senki sem sérült meg.

Olyan embereket keresünk akik részt vettek ezen az úton és fotóval is rendelkeznek a 
szerencsétlenségről. Ha segítenének nekünk abban, hogy felhívásunkat közzéteszik az
oldalukon, nagyon hálásak lennénk. A gépen járt utasok, vagy rokonaik esetleg
megtalálhatnának minket.

E-mail címünk: [email protected]

Tisztelettel üdvözli Önöket:
 
-- 
Ács Tibor Adrián
Múlt-kor Történelmi Magazin
szerkesztő


----------

